

5M Gmail email passwords compromised (translate) - slaven
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhabrahabr.ru%2Fpost%2F236283%2F

======
skorecky
Check if your email was leaked here:
[https://isleaked.com/en.php](https://isleaked.com/en.php)

